# Don't look! or you die! (horror)



## Godspeed (Sep 19, 2007)

​



*Come to my 30% English and 70% Japanese web site! http://genius21.blog.shinobi.jp/
*


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 19, 2007)

Thats gorgeous...

Thanks for sharing


----------



## eladidare (Sep 19, 2007)

wow... theyre different...


----------



## Lucas (Sep 19, 2007)

is that a boeleens?


----------



## cmclean (Sep 19, 2007)

Lucas I had a look at his site the other day, yes I think it is his black python, the boeleni. It is a beautiful snake


----------



## Lucas (Sep 19, 2007)

stunning isn't it. Great pics.


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

i love bolens, one exotic i would love to keep


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Sep 19, 2007)

that first photo is just incredible! what a hungry little snakey!


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 19, 2007)

Can't any of you read??? Have you all got a deathwish????? :shock:

Great piccies


----------



## Godspeed (Sep 19, 2007)

That's a male Black python from a hell!:lol:


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 19, 2007)

I didn't die! I call shenanigans!!!! I feel cheated.
I demand to see your manager for a refund! >.<


Meanwhile, that snake is gorgeous!


----------



## Godspeed (Sep 19, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> I didn't die! I call shenanigans!!!! I feel cheated.
> I demand to see your manager for a refund! >.<
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, that snake is gorgeous!


 

Ooops! Sorry! :lol:

I'm relieved you were safe, but some fo them are dead. You were lucky:lol:


----------



## tempest (Sep 19, 2007)

Awesome photos Godspeed. That is such a beautiful snake


----------



## krusty (Sep 19, 2007)

very nice......great pics


----------



## PremierPythons (Sep 19, 2007)

Some pythons have fangs hey (going by the first pic!)...


----------



## bredli84 (Sep 19, 2007)

Godspeed said:


> Ooops! Sorry! :lol:
> 
> I'm relieved you were safe, but some fo them are dead. You were lucky:lol:



HAHAHAHAHA:lol:

beautiful snake. if only we were allowed these and whitelipped pythons


----------



## firedragon (Sep 19, 2007)

very nice, in pic 4 it even looks like it's smilin at ya


----------



## sockbat (Sep 19, 2007)

*I* looked not dead yet*.* It was worth the risk Great looking snake>


----------



## slither (Sep 19, 2007)

beautuful snake mate


----------



## Trouble (Sep 19, 2007)

Very nice
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dom$ (Sep 19, 2007)

*I live !*


----------



## addy (Sep 19, 2007)

Thats an awesome looking snake.


----------

